# Instructions for making beaded hair combs



## Kathie

I saw a beautiful set of hair combs today. I think they are called African Hair Combs. Each comb is about 4" long and are held together by elastic thread (I think) with small beads on the elastic thread. You can use them to hold your hair in an upsweep by inserting one comb on one side and stretching the beaded part across your hair and inserting the other comb. Does anybody know how to make these beautiful combs or could anybody tell me where to find the instructions?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

couple good sites for purchasing....one with different styles.....
http://www.africanhairclip.com/styles.html

http://africanbutterflyhaircombs.com/

They look like 2 strong hair combs with holes drilled in 2 or 3 places. I'd guess a strong elastic (like a good beading elastic in colors) which you thread thru the holes and bead as you go...longer bone beads would work best...no catching in the hair.

haven't found any instructions yet..but they HAVE to be out there!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

here's a picture of a set that's similar....showing the beading...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Beaded-Ha...20081220QQitemZ310110342711QQsalenotsupported

ah...and another...yep. using metal combs (some come with holes just for beading)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

well, best I could find was a video showing how to USE them....but it leads to bunches of other videos...and It looks like they are just heavier combs with elastic beaded "connectors"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFZopRfFuoQ[/ame]

THIS one shows different ways to use them for ponytails
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b5jrlAPYtI&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b5jrlAPYtI&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Kathie

I didn't realize the combs had holes drilled in them, but now that you mention it, I think you are right. I also hadn't thought about the fact that the round beads would hang in your hair. Maybe the instructions will become available on the internet soon. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## marapp

I have been looking for a pattern as well and came across this site I hope it helps you as it did me...the first one i made didn't look so good the second looked much better...I didn't get them made for Christmas as I had hoped...always next year I guess

http://www.eleganceinbloom.com/beadedhaircomb.html


----------



## pollyannagrammy

There are some directions on facebook under hairmagicusa


----------



## Island of Blueb

I was given a set like this. Really pretty but it seemed to cut some hair each time I inserted it. 

Pretty soon I had lots of little chopped-off wisps sticking out. 

The combs felt smooth, no edges like knives or saws...

Good luck, hope this doesn't happen to you.


----------



## GrannyG

They are beautiful, and I really like to use them in my hair....I found mine already made at the $ General....two in a package for $10....They had two sets with different kinds of beads, one brown, one silver, then one with white beads which were bigger, and brown beads. They can break easily....I broke one thread which was elastic but managed to tie to to the comb to wear.


----------

